# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Farang ist nicht gleich Farang

## odd

Klar zum einen gibt es den Menschen als Farang (abstammend von Kon Farangset oder auch Franzose) und zum anderen die gutschmeckende Frucht Farang oder auch Guava.

In Thailand fast nicht ungewöhnlich, daß unbekannte Leute einen mit Farang betiteln.

Doch anders in Freunden- oder Bekanntenkreis. Sicherlich wird das Wort Farang nicht oft verwendet, doch hin und wieder "rutscht" es raus. Oder von Nachbarskindern gibt es nur den Ultrabegriff zu hören. 

Ich für meinen Teil vergleiche es, als würde die Thaifrau in  Deutschland nicht bei ihrem Namen genannt, sondern nur ' die Thai, die Asiatin oder evtl. die Ausländerin (andere Spitznamen bezgl. Asiatin lasse ich aus)' würde mich persönlich auch stören.

Wie seht ihr das?

----------


## schiene

Sehe es eher als Eigenart der Thais an.Wenn der Name des "Farang" bekannt ist wird er ja eigentlich auch mit dem Namen angeredet.Zumindest ist es mir bisher immer so ergangen.Wir sagen ja auch öftere der/die Asiaten,Amis,Briten,.Da oftmals für Thais die Herkunft des Farang nicht bekannt ist wird er übergeordnet als Farang tituliert.

----------


## Samuianer

Finde es angesicht der Tatsache das andere Asiaten mit "Khun Korii", "Khun Jipun" tituliert werden, rasistisch, fremdenfeindlich und abwertend!

So auch das ??? - "Khaek" bei Indern.

Denn das "khun" ist eine wichtige Hoeflichkeitsfloskel in der Thaisprache und im gesellschaftlichen Umgang!

Fuer mich EINES der Bestandteile die das Fundament einer horrenden Profilneurose unter denen hier viele leiden, bilden.

Mega-Korrupte Regierungen, Amtspersonen und weit verbreitete Akzeptanz von Bestechung, Vorteilsnahme etc. aber ein Volk das so tut als waer nur HIER Alles besser, reiner, klarer und sauberer....  ::  

Das "liebe" Unterbewusstsein, muss sich halt auf irgendeine Weise Luft verschaffen....schon lustisch, die Leutz...

----------


## odd

> Finde es angesicht der Tatsache das andere Asiaten mit "Khun Korii", "Khun Jipun" tituliert werden, *rasistisch, fremdenfeindlich* und abwertend!
> 
> So auch das ??? - "Khaek" bei Indern.


So weit wollte ich nicht gehen, aber es erklärt welchen Status der "Weisse Krieger" besitzt.

Für mich indiskutabel, wenn aus Nachbarschaft, Freundes- oder Bekanntenkreis dieses Wort zu vernehmen ist. Meines Erachten ein Mangel der Bildung. Konsequenz, die Kinder nehmen das Wort als selbstverständlich auf. Der Respekt geht verloren. Du hast ausgedient. Rechtfertigen? Evtl. ein gequältes Lächeln wird geerntet, andernfalls Spott.

Es beweist u.a., daß diese Landsleute eigentlich nur sich selbst auf einer Stufe sehen, der Rest mindestens eine niedriger.

----------


## Joseph

Zunächst möchte ich auf den weit verbreiteten Irrtum hinweisen, nämlich dass „farang“ von farangset = französisch stammt.
Es gibt über die Herkunft des Wortes ‚farang’ eine unübersehbare Literatur. Danach ist das Wort ‚farang’ schon bevor die Franzosen, ja bevor die Portugiesen ihren Fuß auf thailändisches Gebiet gesetzt haben, in Thailand verbreitet gewesen und nachweisbar. 
Das Wort hat eine sehr weite Verbreitung, im Türkischen heißt es ‚ifrangi’, im Arabischen ‚afrangi oder ‚ifrangi’, im Persischen ‚feringhi’, im Khmer ‚barang’, im Vietnamesischen ‚pha-rang’, im Indonesischen ‚barang’, im Malaiischen ‚balang’ usw. 

Es bedeutete ursprünglich „Die Franken“ (nicht: Die Franzosen) und wurde von persischen oder indischen Händlern nach Thailand und in andere Länder gebracht. 

Das Wort Farang als solches ist, glaube ich zumindest, nicht negativ an sich benutzt. Anders ist das, wenn man Farang mit bestimmten kleinen Zusatzwörtern spricht: Farangkhinog (??????????) oder Farangkhingog (??????????) -die beiden Wörter werden oft verwechselt, weil sie sich lautlich nur durch einen für uns Farangs sehr ähnlichen Buchstaben unterscheiden- haben negative Bedeutung.

Für Farangkhinog gibt es laut Literatur drei verschiedene Arten des Gebrauchs: 
a)	ein schmuddelig aussehender Farang, eine Art Rucksacktourist, der sich nicht oft wäscht und vielleicht wie ein Hippie aussieht.
b)	Ein Farang, der als Sextourist nach Thailand kommt
c)	Eine Thai, der insbesondere als negativ angesehene Eigenschaften des Farangs übernommen hat.

Ein Farangkhingog ist dagegen ein Farang, der wie ein Geizhals auftritt.

Was die Bezeichnung Farang für die Guavafrucht betrifft: Diese Pflanze wurde von den Portugiesen aus Brasilien eingeführt. Weil die Farangs sie eingeführt haben, erhielt sie ihren Namen. Keinesfalls (wie in der Volksetymologie manchmal behauptet wird) haben die Farangs den Namen von der Frucht.

Was nun samuianers Bemerkung zu "Khun Korii", "Khun Jipun" betrifft, glaube ich, dass er hier einem Irrtum unterliegt. Ich glaube, man benutzt hier nicht das Wort „Khun“, sondern das Wort „Khon“, eine Vorsilbe zur Personifizierung. So macht man aus einem Ländernamen ein Mitglied dieses Landes, also aus Frankreich einen Franzosen, auf Deutschland einen Deutschen. Man sagt ?????????  (etwa: khonyippun) = Japaner und  ???????? (etwa: khongauli) = Koreaner, aber auch ????????? (etwa k?onyerman) = Deutscher. 

Selbstverständlich ist „khun“ (???) ein wichtiges Höflichkeitswort, aber vor Ländernamen wird es nach meiner Kenntnis nie verwendet. 

Ich selbst finde bei dem Wort „Farang“ (ohne Zusatz) zunächst mal nichts Abwertendes…

Joseph

----------


## Daniel Sun

Gibt es nicht noch ein Farang? Ich meine die Kartoffel, mann farang oder so ähnlich?

----------


## Samuianer

> Gibt es nicht noch ein Farang? Ich meine die Kartoffel, mann farang oder so ähnlich?


"Man Farang" - ??? ????? Kartoffel...
"Mahk farang" - ???? ????? Kaugummi..


@Joseph dein Wissen in Ehren!
In dem Belang, egal ob Khun oder Khon, ich habe durch mein Wirken und lanjaehrige Anwesenheit und die damit enge "Reibung" mit den Thai lange, lange auskosten duerfen, an dem was ich mit meiner Darstellung ausdruecken wollte, aendert sich durch deine Darstellung nichts!

Es ist eben so, allgemein wird unter Expats auch ueber eine gewisse, latente XEnophobie gesprochen und dem ist so, besonders halt Europaeren gegenueber.

Der Mangel an Bildung, der eallgegenwaertig gefoerderte Nationalismus und Patriotismus geben dieser verhaltensweise reichlich Kielwasser!

Wenn ich mal das Wort Farang benutze dann fange ich mir oft amuesierte bis gespannte Blicke ein.

Was denkt sich da hinter der Stirn? Will der sich als Thai anbiedern? Oder ueber die Farangs stellen?

So ist auch der Begriff "Farang kii nok" eine Herabwuerdigung, die sich als Herausforderung versteht "grosszuegiger" zu sein - d.h. aber im Klartext, es ist nur eine Umschreibung fuer "hei Mann hau's raus!, lass den Rubel rollen!"

Auch die Verallgemeinerung das sich "Farangs" nicht waschen wuerden und riechen....steht dem krassen Gegensatz gegenueber das sie selbst sehr auf Reinlichkeit achten, ihre Umwelt jedoch wie einen Muelleimer behandeln!

Oft ist um das Anwesen Hausmuell fein saeuberlich verteilt, offene, stinkende Abwaessergraeben, die mal Baeche oder gar Fluesse waren, Abfall aus dem Auto heraus raus auf die Strasse,  oeffentliches urinieren, Abhusten und ausspucken, mit einer Ignoranz die zum Himmel schreit!

Resultiert aus der Eigenart, halt das Gedachte, nicht direkt in Worte umzuwandeln, sondern "immer die Wahrheit zu sagen, jedoch nie die unschoene Wahrheit kund zu tun!"

So werden hier auch Leute mit "Ajarn" - ???????, netterweise, umgangsfreundlich, hofierend tituliert, die nicht mal 'n Nagel gerade in die Wand kriegen!


Es ist gewiss eine der vielfaeltigen Eigenarten, auf die ich im Verlauf meiner Taetigkeit und meines Lebens hier gestossen bin.

----------


## Joseph

ja,simmt, Daniel!

Das Wort ??? (etwa: man) bedeutet jede Pflanze, die kartoffelähnliche essbare Knollen Hat, also auch "Yam".

Durch ein angehängtes Wort wird spezifiziert, 
es gibt z.B.
???????? (etwa: manfarang) = Kartoffel
??????(etwa: manthed) = Süßkartoffel
???????????(etwa: mansampalang) = Cassava

Joseph

----------


## Joseph

Ich lese das zwischenzeitlich von samuianer Gepostete.

Da will ich gar nicht widersprechen, obwohl ich persönlich bei meinen Kurzaufenthalten nicht so weitgehende Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Aber ich habe da ja nie gelebt, das sehe ich ein. 

Was das Wort Farang betrifft, so scheint es mir ähnlich mit dem Wort "Türken" bei uns zu sein. An sich ist das Wort etwas Neutrales, es bezeichnet nur Menschen, die aus der Türkei kommen. Doch schwingen bei vielen Menschen hier in Deutschland sehr viele negative Dinge mit, so dass für *manche* Menschen "Türke" eine herabwürdigende Bezeichnung geworden ist. Je nachdem, welche subjektiven Erfahrungen der einzelne Mensch gemacht hat oder aus der Zeitung inkl. Bild glaubt entnehmen zu müssen. 

Für manche in Thailand ist die Farangwelt aber auch ??????????? (etwa: möangsawann) = das Paradies, ein paradiesisches Land. Weshalb es der Traum vieler Thais (nicht nur gewisser Prostituierter, sondern auch Gebildeter) ist, dorthin zu kommen...

Joseph

----------

> Für manche in Thailand ist die Farangwelt aber auch ??????????? (etwa: möangsawann) = das Paradies, ein paradiesisches Land. Weshalb es der Traum vieler Thais (nicht nur gewisser Prostituierter, sondern auch Gebildeter) ist, dorthin zu kommen...


Das sind dann aber eher diejenigen, die genau diese von Manfred beschriebenen Probleme erkennen.

----------

> Was die Bezeichnung Farang für die Guavafrucht betrifft: Diese Pflanze wurde von den Portugiesen aus Brasilien eingeführt. Weil die Farangs sie eingeführt haben, erhielt sie ihren Namen. Keinesfalls (wie in der Volksetymologie manchmal behauptet wird) haben die Farangs den Namen von der Frucht.


Intressanterweise, auch wenn dies etwas off topic ist, wurden auch die Chilischoten von den Portugiesen aus Südamerika nach Thailand gebracht. Wie ist das eigentlich mit Mangos? Bei denen würde ich das auch vermuten. Jedenfalls sind die Chilis ja heute nicht mehr wegzudenken aus der thailändischen Küche, waren aber ursprünglich dort gar nicht heimisch.

Etwa so wie bei uns Kartoffel und Tomate.

----------


## Joseph

Um chaks Frage zu beantworten:
Bei Mango war es genau umgekehrt, der Baum war im tropischen Ostasien heimisch (wie weit nach Osten weiß ich nicht, aber ganz sicher bis Burma), und wurde dann nach Südamerika und andere Warmgebiete der Erde exportiert!

Joseph

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Joseph
> 
> Für manche in Thailand ist die Farangwelt aber auch ??????????? (etwa: möangsawann) = das Paradies, ein paradiesisches Land. Weshalb es der Traum vieler Thais (nicht nur gewisser Prostituierter, sondern auch Gebildeter) ist, dorthin zu kommen...
> 
> 
> Das sind dann aber eher diejenigen, die genau diese von Manfred beschriebenen Probleme erkennen.


yep, so isses, Gebildete, nicht Eingebildete wissen um das Problem und verhalten sich ganz anders, nicht immer aber meist - denen ist das sogar peinlich...!

Ist halt wie der American Dream, woanders scheint es immer besser zu sein , bis man erstmal dort ist...mir gefaellt es hier trotzdem recht gut - fuer mich ist das eben auch ein Teil der rosabrillen Fraktionsgeschichte...


@Joseph: mit der "Tuerken" Theorie liegst du ganz richtig, gebildete Thais oder welche die 'ne Weile im Ausland lebten... sprechen anders, die vermeiden den Begriff "Farang" - und bemuehen sich mit "Khon Dschoeraman" und dergleichen... deswegen habe ich das mal eingeworfen!

Ist wie mit "Preussen" eine Nationalitaetszuordnung, wogegen "Farang" ein Sammelbegriff fuer "Langnasen" ist!

Wie Thai oft Isaaner als "lao" abwertend betiteln!

----------

Manfred, du kannst dich ja im Mai mal mit meiner besseren Hälfte über die Vorzüge von Deutschland und Thailand unterhalten.

----------

Kann wenig zur Ursprungsdiskussion beitragen, was mich nur wundert ist, sollte das Wort Farang wirklich negativ besetzt sein, dass auf vielen Taxen in BKK der Aufkleber prangt „We love farang“ Wäre ja dann ungefähr so als wenn auf deutschen Taxen stände Wir lieben Muffties, Muchels, Ölaugen, Schlitzaugen oder Graubärte!

Wäre doch eher geschäftsschädigend statt förderlich!?

Grüße

Volker

----------


## odd

> Kann wenig zur Ursprungsdiskussion beitragen, was mich nur wundert ist, sollte das Wort Farang wirklich negativ besetzt sein, dass auf vielen Taxen in BKK der Aufkleber prangt „We love farang“ Wäre ja dann ungefähr so als wenn auf deutschen Taxen stände Wir lieben Muffties, Muchels, Ölaugen, Schlitzaugen oder Graubärte!
> 
> Wäre doch eher geschäftsschädigend statt förderlich!?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Volker


Der war gut Volker. Einen Zusatz wurde vergessen. We love farang, we can speak English. Würde aber bedeuten, dass wenn ein Japaner zusteigt, japanisch gesprochen wird?

Joseph hat mit dem Türken ein gutes Argument gebracht, welches tatsächlich zu vergleichen wäre.

Ist mir eine türkische Person namentlich unbekannt, sehe ich vielleicht zum ersten Mal, wird mir keiner das Wort der Türke verübeln.

Anders wiederum: Wohnt ein mensch türkischer Abstammung in meiner Nachbarschaft, oder ich kenne ihn persönlich, würde ich ihn/sie nie als Türke(in) titulieren.

Selbige erlebte meine Frau. In 8 Jahren Deutschlandaufenthalt wurde nie das Wort Thai/Asiatin benutzt. Entweder beim Vor/Nachnamen genannt oder einfach Norman´s Frau.

Ich wuchs nahe eines amerikanischen Viertel auf. Selbstverständlich wohnten indem auch Farbige. Hätte ich einmal die Worte Nigger oder Negerkuß verwendet, hätte es ein paar auf die Finger (und nicht nur auf die) bekommen.

----------


## Samuianer

> Manfred, du kannst dich ja im Mai mal mit meiner besseren Hälfte über die Vorzüge von Deutschland und Thailand unterhalten.


Dem Angebot komm ich natuerlich gern nach!

Ich hatte vor Jahren mal die Ehre eine aeltere Thai, die lange Zeit in der Schweiz lebte, dort drei Kinder hatte, die z.B. kamen nach T. nur um mal "Mae und Po" zu besuchen, die hatten schweizer Paesse und fuehlten sich auch als Schweizer, der Hammer! Bei dem asiatischen Aussehen!

Die Frau waere gern wieder zurueck gegangen, was die Frau ueber ihr Heimatland und ueber die Leute zu sagen hatte, das gebe ich hier mal lieber nicht zum Besten!

Eins kann ich nur versichern, ich war PLATT!   ::

----------


## odd

> Zunächst möchte ich auf den weit verbreiteten Irrtum hinweisen, nämlich dass „farang“ von farangset = französisch stammt...
> 
> Es bedeutete ursprünglich „Die Franken“ (nicht: Die Franzosen) und wurde von persischen oder indischen Händlern nach Thailand und in andere Länder gebracht.


Ein weiterer wichtiger Grund, warum der Thai vorsichtiger mit dem Namen 'Farang' sein sollte.

Kann doch nicht angehen, daß ein Schweizer oder Franzose auf die gleiche Stufe wie ein Franke gestellt wird. 

Was würde passieren, wenn Du zu einem Thai Kambodschaner sagst?

Ein wenig Nationalstolz besitze ich auch noch.


OK war ein nicht ernst zu nehmender Beitrag

----------


## Hua Hin

> OK war ein nicht ernst zu nehmender Beitrag


Das sehe ich jetzt aber auch so Odd, oder bist a Zuagreister?

----------


## odd

Im Sinne von München nach Nürnberg, dann ja.

Aber wenn Farang tatsächlich Franke bedeutet, wäre es schon eine Frechheit jeden Weissling als Franken zu bezeichnen.

----------


## Hua Hin

Das heisst dann nicht mehr Farang, sondern Glubberer.  :cool:

----------


## odd

> Das heisst dann nicht mehr Farang, sondern Glubberer.


Haben die Thais aber ein Problem damit. Hier heißt es

Gubbenen ??????????

----------


## Samuianer

Ich war 7 Jahre lang preussischer Asylant im Frankenland!

Wenn ich Pauschalisierungen mal so etwas genauer ueberdenke, und auf die thailaendische Damenwelt uebertrage, da koennte es genauso gut zu recht tragischen, fuer die Damenwelt sehr unangenehmen, wie beleidigenden Fehlschluessen kommen.

Es geht ja auch NICHT um die Bedeutung des Wortes Farang, es geht mir darum, warum da, bei Asiaten und den "Langsnasen", so genau unterschieden wird?

Bei Japanern z.B. hat das Wort fuer "Auslaender", Gai Jin oder Gaijin, ganz klar die Bedeutung von "Fremde (auslaendische) Person".

Wenn ich hier unter Freunden, anderen vorgestellt werde, kommt fast immer im gleichen Zusammenhang, meine Nationalitaet: "Khon Dschoeraman" und nix "Farang"!

----------


## Joseph

Ja ich habe verstanden, worauf es Dir ankommt, Samuianer....

Trotzdem noch eine kurze Bemerkung:

Wenn man jemandem vorgestellt wird in Thailand, wäre es ja auch Unsinn zu sagen, man wäre ein Farang, das kann der Andere ja *deutlich sehen*. Das er "Konyermann" ist, aber nicht, daher wird es erklärend hinzugefügt.

Es stimmt, dass japan. "gaijin" (wortlich: ausländischer Mensch) Ausländer heißt, im Chines. ist es "waiguoren" (waiguo = Ausland, ren = mensch). (chines. "ren", südchines. "jen', japan. 'jin', Thai 'kon' sind miteinander verwandt und bedeuten immer "Person". Der entsprechende neutrale Ausdruck für Ausländer im Thai lautet ???????????? (etwa: khondtaangprateed), das ist völlig neutral und meint z.B. auch einen Burmesen oder Inder. 

Joseph

PS: sehe gerade: dies ist mein 1001er Beitrag!

----------

> Der entsprechende neutrale Ausdruck für Ausländer im Thai lautet ???????????? (etwa: khondtaangprateed), das ist völlig neutral und meint z.B. auch einen Burmesen oder Inder.


Das steht auch im Wörterbuch als Übersetzung für "foreigner", und nicht "Farang". Da erübrigt sich doch eigentlich jede weitere Diskussion darüber, wie neutral 'Farang' ist.

----------


## Samuianer

> Ja ich habe verstanden, worauf es Dir ankommt, Samuianer....


Und das soll ich dir so einfach glauben...   :cool:   Na gut...





> Trotzdem noch eine kurze Bemerkung:
> 
> Wenn man jemandem vorgestellt wird in Thailand, wäre es ja auch Unsinn zu sagen, man wäre ein Farang, das kann der Andere ja *deutlich sehen*. Das er "Konyermann" ist, aber nicht, daher wird es erklärend hinzugefügt.


Wird aber bei einfacher gestrickten Leuten durchaus gemacht "Farang nii!"...oder kommst irgendwo zu Besuch und Alles raunzt "Farang maa", gesprochen wird auch immer ueber den "Farang", auch wen sie die Inforamtion haben das Mensch Deutscher, Schweizer, Franzose etc. ist!

Zugegeben in der Hinsicht wohl kein so gut gewaehltes Beispiel... meine damit das sie sehr wohl unterscheiden tun, wer, was, wie, woher!




> Es stimmt, dass japan. "gaijin" (wortlich: ausländischer Mensch) Ausländer heißt, im Chines. ist es "waiguoren" (waiguo = Ausland, ren = mensch). (chines. "ren", südchines. "jen', japan. 'jin', Thai 'kon' sind miteinander verwandt und bedeuten immer "Person". Der entsprechende neutrale Ausdruck für Ausländer im Thai lautet ???????????? (etwa: khondtaangprateed), das ist völlig neutral und meint z.B. auch einen Burmesen oder Inder. 
> 
> Das ???????????? "Khondtanprateed" nutzen die Gebildeten, Nachrichtensprecher etc. haeufig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So kommt halt ein Beitrag zum Anderen...  ::

----------

Habe gestern Abend Tirak über den Ausdruck Farang befragt, sie hat freundlich gelächelt und gesagt: Would never say farang to you, tirak!

Kann ich das positiv werten?

Grüße

Volker

----------

Kommt darauf an was sie stattdessen sagt. Bei 'ATM' solltest du dir Sorgen machen.

----------

Vielleicht nennt sie ihn ja zärtlich ding dong.

----------


## Samuianer

> Vielleicht nennt sie ihn ja zärtlich ding dong.


  ::  Achtung! Stefan, hat wieder 'n Riemen auf die Zupforgel geschmissen...!   ::  



@Volker: Die Aussage deiner Frau bestaetigt doch wieder die (Farang) These, oder?

----------


## odd

Manfred meinst Du die These

Ich würde meine Frau/Freundin nie Mia nennen.

Die Frau/Freundin würde mich nie Farang/ATM nennen?

----------


## Samuianer

Habe meine Ex-nie mit "Mia" angesprochen oder bezeichnet, dafuer hatte sie einen Vornamen! 

Panraya war mir immer ein wenig zu geschwollen...  :cool:  

So auch bei mir, sie hat immer meinen Vornamen verwendet.

ATM heisst Mann ausschliesslich in einschlaegigen Kreisen, wo es der Natur nach abgedroschen zugeht.

----------


## odd

'Meine' habe ich bisher auch noch nie mit dem Kürzel angesprochen. Höre aber ab und zu aus der Nachbarschaft verlauten, Mia yu ti nai?

----------


## Samuianer

> ..... Mia yu ti nai?


 Durchaus ueblich.... so...sollte die trotzdem 'n feuchten Kehricht angehen, gilt aber hier wohl als Art der Sozialisierung... wollen 'se nett sein oder schwaetze? 

Und schwaetze geht mir absolut nicht ab!

----------


## odd

> Zitat von odd
> 
> ..... Mia yu ti nai?
> 
> 
>  Durchaus ueblich.... so...sollte die trotzdem 'n feuchten Kehricht angehen, gilt aber hier wohl als Art der Sozialisierung... wollen 'se nett sein oder schwaetze? 
> 
> Und schwaetze geht mir absolut nicht ab!


Probleme eines Moo baans.

Hatte schon einmal berichtet. 90% stammen aus dem Isaan. 80% von ihnen leugnen ihre Herkunft.

Zum größten Teil sind die Frauen mit gutverdienenden Männern liiert, die am Tage einer Beschäftigung nachgehen und erst abends gestreßt nach Hause kommen. Nicht alle, aber der größte Teil von diesen Mädels sieht den Baht in Vordergrund.

Gibt jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten. Verscharre mich/uns im Haus und laß mich A... küssen, oder begebe mich in die Scheinwelt der Damen und denke meinen Teil.

Noch etwas farangmäßiges. Mein Mädel ging im Minimart um die Ecke einkaufen. Der Sohn der Inhaberin 5 Jahre, keinen Gruß nichts arrogante Haltungsweise. Nachdem seine Mutter in Aufforderte zu waien oder zu grüßen, meinte dieser Nein, ist doch nur aus Laos. Wieder einmal gelernt, der Thai sucht seine Respektpersonen nur innerhalb seiner Nation.

----------


## Samuianer

> Probleme eines Moo baans.


Kapito, schon klar, nee nich vergraben, ich habe immer nur klar gemacht, das ich nicht auf "schwaetze und Geschwafel" stehe...





> Gibt jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten. Verscharre mich/uns im Haus und laß mich A... küssen, oder begebe mich in die Scheinwelt der Damen und denke meinen Teil.


Ist wohl die geschickteste Taktik..




> Noch etwas farangmäßiges. Mein Mädel ging im Minimart um die Ecke einkaufen. Der Sohn der Inhaberin 5 Jahre, keinen Gruß nichts arrogante Haltungsweise. Nachdem seine Mutter in Aufforderte zu waien oder zu grüßen, meinte dieser Nein, ist doch nur aus Laos. Wieder einmal gelernt, der Thai sucht seine Respektpersonen nur innerhalb seiner Nation.


Wo hat der Sohn das her?   ::   Kann er ja nur aus seinem Umfeld/Mutter aufgeschnappt, haben! Sowas gibt mir immer zu denken, aber ist halt auch TiT!


Noch was zu Umfeld... hier auf Samui galten in meiner ersten Zeit, Leute vom Festland schon als Fremde.... und Leutz aus Nakhon waren alle "Verbrecher"!   :cool:   Naja von Kokosnuessen kann Mensch zwar ganz  gut leben, aber nichts lernen!

----------


## odd

Ich weiss, hatte schließlich von '95 - '97 selbst auf der Insel gelebt und alle weisen Beschlüsse aus Surat miterlebt. Die Samuianer fanden diese nicht immer belustigend.

----------


## Samuianer

> Ich weiss, hatte schließlich von '95 - '97 selbst auf der Insel gelebt und alle weisen Beschlüsse aus Surat miterlebt. Die Samuianer fanden diese nicht immer belustigend.


Ist ja leider immer noch so...ob die jemals das Minimum an Einwohnern zusammen kriegen, um in die Unabhaegigkeit zu gehen? (auch TiT)

----------


## odd

Dann kapere die Festhalteleine und laß euch treiben, vielleicht werdet ihr dann Philippinisch.

----------

